# Pics for BirdDogger



## str8shtr (Jul 4, 2008)

Little Scout with her duck and racoon. Sorry I cant get her to hold still long enough for a good pic.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Scout is looking good, it was either her or mazey for me and we chose mazey here are a few pics of Mazey


----------



## justuspr (Mar 3, 2009)

Both of those pups look great! Congrats guys! I love my griff, they are great dogs.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh, man, this is just awesome! Thanks, guys. It's so much fun to see the pups again. If memory serves me correctly, these two pups are the only two who kept the name they had at our house. That's kind of extra fun! I'm really glad these pups wound up in good hunting and family homes.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That's it! Get her started on ***** at an early age! Atta boy! :twisted:


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That's it! Get her started on ***** at an early age! Atta boy! :twisted:


You should see mazey dragging the cat around the house :twisted:


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

dude your dog is on the couch


----------

